# Sagging double-layered ceiling



## chumpy2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi, first post here!
We bought our house in 2013, it was built in the mid-seventies, and last year noticed that one of the bedroom ceilings was sagging.  Further inspection revealed that the ceilings in the other two bedrooms were doing the same.  Checking up in the attic, I found the drywall appears to be securly fastened to the joists and then found out that the ceiling is actually made up of two layers, with the bottom layer being glued (originally) to the top layer of drywall.  The ceiling is sagging approx 3 - 4 inches in the middle and is supported around the perimeter only.  There are no fasteners visible.  It looks like the ceilings in the rest of the house have been repaired at some point, in certain light you can make out where the fasteners have been filled over.

My question is, what is the best way to repair the ceilings?  I know a neighbor (who has since moved) had the same problem and repaired his ceilings without replacing drywall, just jacked up the sagging drywall and re fastened it.  My budget does not currently allow for a contractor to come in and replace the ceilings, and insurance won't cover it until the ceilings actually fall!  
Thanks!


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 25, 2015)

to the site.

Sounds pretty do-able as a DIY thing. basically have to jack up the sag and drive a bunch of screws up and into the joists. The trick will be in hitting the joists with those screws. And make sure the screws are long enough to bite through the extra layer. If you need details, this is the place to ask.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2015)

The thing with lifting a sag out like that in drywall one jack won&#8217;t do it. It will crack or poke a hole. You need to make 3 or 4 tee poles a couple inches longer than the ceiling height. Jam them in at an angle and kick the bottom in to put pressure up. Work them a little at a time. To find the joist a stud finder might work but I like to drill a half inch hole and poke a bent wire up there to find the first joist and then space them at 16&#8221; centers once you find one. If you miss one just move over and get back on track.


----------



## chumpy2003 (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!  I figured as much.  Any advice for where to start, i.e in the center of the ceiling and work out toward the edges?


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 8, 2015)

chumpy2003 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I figured as much. Any advice for where to start, i.e in the center of the ceiling and work out toward the edges?


 

I would start where the sag is the greatest. work both directions from that slowly maybe even over a couple days to let the board slowly bend. 

If you lay a strip of drywall against a wall over night in the morning it will have a bend in it. Push on it fast and it wil snap.


----------

